# City Limits LP



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Braved the weather today and went to a favorite hole within limits and caught a couple today. Fished til my fingers were numb beyond feeling and called it a day. Had a second on but with barbless hooks they quick release once in a while. It was fun and it I wasn't at work!!![attachment=0:1qgpck6g]rs002.JPG[/attachment:1qgpck6g]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't blame ya with the snow and all, we have to get out this summer...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Barbless hooks are really pointless if you are going to let them bounce around in the rocks before you release them. If you are keeping them then no big deal but if you are releasing them the fish is better of with barbed hooks and being kept in the water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job, utcat. The Provo through town is awesome for the willing.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love it when someone gets on here and posts pics and and says Hey I had a great day fishing....then someone else gets on and just criticizes the person for something that will really have no effect on anyone other the making the criticizer feel better about themselves because they are so eco friendly when they go stomping through a stream in the middle of the spawn just cause a good hatch is on.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I will help you out 2litl2l8 since you seem a bit naive. When trout spawn, the dig what is known as a "redd". Redds are very easy to recognize once you know what to look for. And if a hatch is on spawning fish are not feeding readily on the insects. So if you are fishing a "hatch" and you know not to stand on redds, then fish away. You will not be fishing for the spawning fish and therefore have no effect on them. 

Trout are covered in a "slimy mucus" coating that keeps bacterial infections away from the fish. By removing the "slime" the fish is many times more succeptible to infection. Contact with any abrasive and dry surfaces (rocks, streambank, dry hands, nylon nets, boat carpet, etc..) will remove that coating and make the fish many times more likely to get an infection. (im sure many of you have seen it. It looks almost like off white cotton balls on the fish.) I was not criticizing, Utcat. Just pointing that out if he was unaware. It is a fine fish, BTW. If the fish was kept and taken home I probably wouldn't have said anything. I'm all for it, actually. I wish more guys would go up around Vivian Park and take some of those fish home. They are stunted badly up to the stunted badly from Vivian to the Sundance turnoff So 2litl2l8, try educating yourself instead of looking for an argument and piping off next time.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

people do stomp through redds though. maybe we should stomp through their nice soft spawning redd with muddy boots and see how they like it.


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

Not trying to rock the boat here or anything but I honestly have no idea what a redd looks like  , could some one describe it in detail so I know what to look for and not go stomping through?


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flyguy,
Thanks for assuming I was talking about you , and thanks for assuming I am nieve (now I don't have to work so darn hard to prove I am). I have read some your other posts and I am impressed with your knowledge and use of big words. I am also impressed by your research skills and learning ability. My point was...it is useless to tear people down on this site because honestly no one is listening, just like obviosly no one is listening to what I have to say. Oh and does contact with dry grass do the same to the mucoprotein coating as other dry surfaces?


Oh yea thanks for your reply.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> Flyguy,
> Thanks for assuming I was talking about you , and thanks for assuming I am nieve (now I don't have to work so darn hard to prove I am). I have read some your other posts and I am impressed with your knowledge and use of big words. I am also impressed by your research skills and learning ability. My point was...it is useless to tear people down on this site because honestly no one is listening, just like obviosly no one is listening to what I have to say. *Oh and does contact with dry grass do the same to the mucoprotein coating as other dry surfaces?*
> 
> Oh yea thanks for your reply.


That depends on if you're using your flux capacitor correctly.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

carlswa2 said:


> Not trying to rock the boat here or anything but I honestly have no idea what a redd looks like  , could some one describe it in detail so I know what to look for and not go stomping through?


Fixed blade is kinda correct.

Flyguy7 is waaaaay correct !!

carlswa2....here is a link about 'redds'. There are more articles, but this should explain what most of us need to know about them. Also, a picture.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... 0%26um%3D1


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

carlswa2 said:


> Not trying to rock the boat here or anything but I honestly have no idea what a redd looks like  , could some one describe it in detail so I know what to look for and not go stomping through?


Some good links posted up. They are really easy to spot if there is any type of growth on the bottom, the entire stream may have a green/brown color. The fish will clean this area up and it will appear like the natural gravel / rock bottom and more of a natural color, maybe a foot or 2 feet in diameter...during the spawn, you will notice fish holding over these areas.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> Don't blame ya with the snow and all, we have to get out this summer...


For sure


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

very well put and good info, .45


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

thanks for replys on what redds look like, that helps alot!!


----------

